# Current grow area



## Wendy (Sep 24, 2013)

This is the extent of my collection right now. I had +/- 300 plants at one time in my grow room. Over the past year I gave away or sold most of them as we were getting ready to move....plus I am obsessed with golf. Our new house has several HUGE windows. The front room window is south facing, 12' wide and floor to ceiling so it is perfect for growing a few plants. Here is my current collection.....
Maxillaria sophronitis
Pleurothallis grobyi
Phal veitchiana....currently in spike! :clap:
NoId Phal hybrid (not in photo as it is on my desk)

I have three new Phals on order that I bought from John so that will fill up my little tray pretty fast. As I kept NOTHING from my previous grow room I have to limit myself on plants now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think I could stand having to do that!

It will be interesting to see how fast your collection grows...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Here is my current collection.....
> Maxillaria sophronitis
> Pleurothallis grobyi
> Phal veitchiana....currently in spike! :clap:
> ...



That makes no sense! You need to get many more plants! :evil:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 25, 2013)

Most importantly; you have to get Paphs!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome back!oke:


----------



## Wendy (Sep 25, 2013)

LOL thanks all. Right now I have no desire to have any more than a few plants in the window. Phals were the logical choice. I'll probably get a couple small Paphs but that will be it. We're tearing out the cedar trees/hedge in front of the big window this weekend so I will get a small plant stand for a nice display of orchids.

I got rid of ALL my growing stuff before we moved and won't be replacing it. If they can't grow in a window then they won't be coming home with me.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wendy said:


> LOL thanks all. Right now I have no desire to have any more than a few plants in the window. Phals were the logical choice. I'll probably get a couple small Paphs but that will be it. We're tearing out the cedar trees/hedge in front of the big window this weekend so I will get a small plant stand for a nice display of orchids.
> 
> I got rid of ALL my growing stuff before we moved and won't be replacing it. If they can't grow in a window then they won't be coming home with me.



Nice home! Good to see you are doing fine!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2013)

More light means more multies!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 25, 2013)

OMG, I'm sure all those gorgeous multis went to good homes, those lucky dogs!


----------



## Clark (Sep 25, 2013)

Love your style Wendy!






Looking to be down to ten plants, by this time next year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like a lovely home, Wendy.


----------



## Justin (Sep 26, 2013)

nice, show us pics when the new landscaping is done!


----------



## polyantha (Sep 27, 2013)

I could not give away my best plants :sob:
Especially such a superb sanderianum as your Rapunzel. You have no idea how jealous I was.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you all! I will post photos once we have removed the cedar. I can't wait to show off that beautiful window. It seems a shame that it was hidden for years.
Next week is going to be a busy one with a new furnace and Central air going in and our electrician coming in as well to update switches and outlets. We just had an estimate done on installing a wood burning insert. Wow....expensive! LOL!

And 'Rapunzel' went back to the original owner/grower so she's in good hands.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 1, 2013)

Before and after photos of the new digs..........


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 1, 2013)

Much better


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2013)

Big difference!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2013)

You need one tall thin tree for left of the window, to shade the roof.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 19, 2014)

Updated photos of the grow table. I have one more table to use when this one is full then that's it for plants.


----------



## John M (Jan 19, 2014)

How'd I miss this thread? I just found it and I see that you started it in September! Your table looks nice. There's room to add more to it...and you could put another layer underneith too. I remember you saying that your Plr. grobya was not so happy in the new place. What about getting a large mouth jar, like a very big pickle jar and hanging the plant off the rim, on the inside. Also, add an inch of water in the bottom. That will make a nice microclimate around the plant, while the large, open top will allow excess heat to escape.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2014)

A nice small sanderanium would look nice there. :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Jan 19, 2014)

NYEric said:


> A nice small sanderanium would look nice there. :evil:



Yeah it would but fortunately I know which plants will and will not do well in a dry house climate. oke:


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, yeah, I've heard all these stories before from other people. That
window is wonderful and you'll have it filled in no time...baskets, pots,
mounts. There's room for a wonderful array of plants.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 19, 2014)

You guys are all incorrigible! LOL!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 24, 2015)

My grow area is spreading out. I'm up to 19 orchids and an assortment of other plants.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wendy said:


> My grow area is spreading out. I'm up to 19 orchids and an assortment of other plants.



Nice, Much more manageable!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2015)

It had to happen!


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2015)

looks good.


----------



## orchideya (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice area Wendy! 
I should be dividing my huge maxi tenuifolia, does your maxi sophronitis need a friend? It grows nicely in dry house conditions.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 24, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Very nice area Wendy!
> I should be dividing my huge maxi tenuifolia, does your maxi sophronitis need a friend? It grows nicely in dry house conditions.



Oh it would LOVE a new friend! Thank you!  Let's discuss more when the weather is warm enough for shipping.

Thanks all. I have room for a couple more yet. :ninja:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 24, 2015)

A couple of my other plants...a variegated scheffelera that I rescued last year (it was nearly dead and has tripled in size since), three Lantana plants that belonged to my husbands sister (she passed away last spring) and a pot of Canna Lily that I had in a pot on the deck last summer. I brought the Canna in the house and it sent up new plants....and they are currently in bloom. A nice touch having a summer bloomer flowering in the dead of winter.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 25, 2015)

What is the odontoglossum?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2015)

Rossioglossum Rawdon Jester. I bought it in bloom so no credit for me....other than not killing it yet. :rollhappy:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 25, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Rossioglossum Rawdon Jester. I bought it in bloom so no credit for me....other than not killing it yet. :rollhappy:



Thanks! I think I've seen these before, and would love to add one to my collection.


----------



## phraggy (Feb 26, 2015)

Missed this thread somehow but it's a good bet the new abode is not far from the golf course -- do the orchids still take second place??

Ed


----------



## Wendy (Feb 27, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Missed this thread somehow but it's a good bet the new abode is not far from the golf course -- do the orchids still take second place??
> 
> Ed



My orchids and other plants get me through the dreary winter days....but come golf season it's all golf. Most of the plants go outside so caring for them is easier.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2015)

Does the picture window overlook the golf course?


----------



## John M (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice collection Wendy. The Scheffelera, Lantana and Canna are nice touches. Kudos to you for growing them so well as house plants.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

